# Looking for a Plasma refinery



## bullet (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone out there know of any Plasma refineries in the states?


----------



## publius (Jan 19, 2012)

You need to refine plasma? The Red Cross does that for free... :shock:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 19, 2012)

There is no such a thing. 
Some people are trying to use plasma in reducing or recovery stages but it is rather in testing stages. Plasma vaporise metals - this is what we do not want to see - values going up in smoke.


----------



## glondor (Jan 19, 2012)

If you look for hazardous waste incineration, chances are you will find your plasma furnace.


----------



## bullet (Jan 19, 2012)

My bad... I have somehow been led to believe that Plasma refineries were the latest and greatest ways to extract precious metals from low quality ore. Which is why I asked the question.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 19, 2012)

when i hear the word plasma refining it brings to mind mono atomic gold scams.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 20, 2012)

New technology
Found this on wikipedia located 2/3 down the page
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_arc_furnace

Tom C.


----------



## bullet (Jan 20, 2012)

It appears that several of you and other articles I have read, do not believe in and or like the idea of Plasma furnace refining. With that said, what is the most efficient way out there to refine low quality ore for the best results?


----------



## glondor (Jan 20, 2012)

did you try looking here? http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=44


----------

